# Hopedale LA -Sept. Speck's and Red's



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Had Mark. Mike , and Shawn on board yesterday great group and lot’s of fun. Started out in what looked like to be calm conditions but somebody kicked on the fan and the east wind was pumping like it has been the last few days. We headed to the edges of the outer bays and used the land to our advantage breaking the wind. Got right on some nice trout at our second stop throwing plastics a dozen in the box and we had to move on. That was the pattern for the day keep moving and building a box and throw live shrimp and plastic under corks. The trout were mixed in size but mostly keeper fish. With a box looking good we turned to MR REDFISH for some line stretching action. First pond and Mike was hooked up and the drag screaming. We worked this pond with Mark, Mike ,and Shawn each getting a bull red and several reds just undersize. Perfect way to end the day.
74 Trout
5 Redfish
CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice report, Capt. Sounds like the bite was good.
Since I fish here so much, I like to travel to different areas to fish and experience different fisheries.

I took the wife over to your neck of the woods this past weekend and did fairly well. I found a a few ponds holding some good fish. Only thing was the water was high and a bit muddy.

We managed to catch 6 nice reds on Sunday with a few trout mixed in, but Monday was the day that made our trip. We boated 18 reds, hooked 15 more that spit or pulled the hook. 

We weren't keeping any fish, so we took a few pics, and left them for you to catch with your clients. 

It was nice to see Hopedale again. Glad the oil didn't do any damage.
Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Glad you and the wife had a good time. The marsh looks healthy no oil and the fishing is heating up for the fall. The tide has been high the last week so the reds are spread out a bit.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, the tide was up a bit more than I like. The good thing was is that I could get the boat back into spots that might normally be too shallow for me to chance, so I found a few new ponds that I'll go back to.

Can't wait to go back; I bought a year license, so I'm covered there. Wish there was a motel or B&B nearby. Anybody have any suggestions on lodging?

Might check it out in October or November again. Maybe I'll give you a shout the next trip.

Tight lines.

Capt John


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*lodging*

Capt John give me a call I have a camp real close.
Capt Gene Dugas 985-640-0569


----------

